# Need some packaging ideas



## JustPlainWill (Feb 13, 2007)

A friend and I have been awarded a contract to produce and sell two color 1000 t-shirts for an event in late March. One of the requirements is that we fold the shirts and put them in a see thru plastic bag. The shirts will not be a prblem but we have no idea of how to go about securing 1000 or so pre-cut plastic bags. I am sure that there are manufacturers of inexpensive pre-printed plastic bags "out there"...but where. Need some names of companies and some packaging advice. Are there other ways* (besides folding them in a square, etc.) of folding and/or packaging screen printed t-shirts?? Help please. JustPlainWill.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi and welcome.

You can use clear bags (they come in all types of sizes and thickness), rent a heat seal machine to seal the bags. 1000 Bags case 9x13 3 mill for example will do it. 

You can also pick up transport hangers and seal the entire thing with garment poly/clear plastic.

try local first if you can.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

This thread might help:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t12169.html


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

Try U-line. They have poly-bags with a flip top that should take care of your needs.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

JustPlainWill said:


> Are there other ways* (besides folding them in a square, etc.) of folding and/or packaging screen printed t-shirts??


There's a company that vacuum packs them into tiny little shapes.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

$68.00 US for 1000 T-Shirt Bags


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

hi solmu, 
do u by chance have a link or contact to these guys?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

ai file said:


> do u by chance have a link or contact to these guys?


Unfortunately I don't remember the company name, sorry. I think they might be a member here though. Hopefully someone remembers the company and can help you out.


----------



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

I use these bags from U-line

Flap Lock Bags - Uline

remember anytime you use plastic bags try to include suffocation warning labels U line has these also. I 'll post the part number when I get home I have the catalog there. U line also has the same bags with the warning printed on them, again I'll post it when I get home.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Solmu said:


> Unfortunately I don't remember the company name, sorry. I think they might be a member here though. Hopefully someone remembers the company and can help you out.


Yep, Kenn from addventure is a member here.


----------



## Byeline666 (Oct 21, 2006)

hows this for a packaging idea:

Johnny Cupcakes is a really cool clothing line. He went all out with his theme and set up his store like a bakery with the shirts inside the glass. for special runs of tees he gets boxes made that are individually numbered and inside is the bagged shirt, cupcake mix, and sprinkles. i can't find the detailed pictures of them right now so this will have to do:


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow. I just looked at the Johnny Cupcakes website. It's brilliant!

I've had similar ides about food packaging, but with a different theme. My "brand" is called DangerouslyHAUTE and at first, I had designs about "Haute Sauce" and a warning label on coffee saying "Caution: contents may be haute!"

It was a little cheesy, but I really liked the idea of food packaging. Hopefully, other people's ideeas won't turn out as corny as mine. ^_^


----------



## Thomas Carter (Nov 6, 2014)

I used to give them off ( T-shirts) in plastic bags. But these days considering the environmental issues, I've started using paper bags. Good quality product packaging requires a standard supplier. Initially I'd no idea about this. I was getting my bags from a local store. These days I get my bags from Golprich Printpak at Toronto. But I was wondering if i should be giving them off in bags or boxes instead? However in both the case, I cannot afford a printed one.


----------

